# Is there an easier way to join paracord?



## Zacklem (Sep 11, 2014)

I keep trying to make a two color bracelet, but the joined part is not strong enough.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Try super glue.

1. Make one end open by removing a 1/2 inch of the inner strands.

2. Take the other end and melt it and try to roll it a little smaller than the first cord in the last step.

3. Put some super glue on the end from the last step and push it inside the end with the cut inner strands. 

4. Roll and press it together until the glue dries.


----------



## Zacklem (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Your welcome.


----------



## steven60 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nothing is more annoying then getting to a crucial part and giving a tug and the ends come apart...what I've started doing is joining together the ends together like mr paracord stated but only a very light heat then running a few passes with needle and thread thru where they join...it's never come apart yet and some weaves I pull very tight,give that a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

steven60 said:


> Nothing is more annoying then getting to a crucial part and giving a tug and the ends come apart...what I've started doing is joining together the ends together like mr paracord stated but only a very light heat then running a few passes with needle and thread thru where they join...it's never come apart yet and some weaves I pull very tight,give that a try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


I forgot about the heat. I sometimes use a lighter to smooth the open end after I join the two ends.


----------



## dbass2715 (Oct 23, 2014)

I wouldnt use glue and ive tried and it comes off wot


----------



## dbass2715 (Oct 23, 2014)

With water just take one inch of inner strand then lightly burn end then make s point a little bit then burn it well then stick them


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Considering this thread is close to two months old I guess the OP figured it out.


----------



## GoSlo (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't know if it's "easier", but the "sleeve and stitch" method makes a very neat and strong joint. You pull back and remove about a 1/2" of core from two pieces and singe one so it stays open like a sleeve and then melt and point the other side. Stick the point into the sleeve, then use a sewing needle and matching color thread to put a few stitches in the joint to hold - as an alternative to super glue.


----------



## chevyrado14 (Nov 26, 2014)

http://www.paracordguild.com/how-to-join-paracord-manny-method/


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm trying the Manny method the next time I need to join two colors together.


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

I like the Manny method it works really well


----------



## Deek550 (Mar 17, 2015)

I've always held two cleanly cut ends side by side and light them on fire with a lighter. As they both ends get that liquid state appearance, I join them together and they usually fuse together nicely. It may take a little bit of practice to perfect, but you can quickly test it by pulling apart on both the cords once the cord has cooled/dried.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is a video I did for the "Manny Method" using a set of needles I designed just for this. See a regular lacing needle that most people use made out of a binding post is too big to fit thru the sheath of the cord. It will take you a ton of force to get it thru. I came up with a 4mm needle and it works perfectly for this method. Check out the vid and let me know what you think.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiRpqhgkvyI[/ame]

thanks!


----------

